# Dream On



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

We are excited to cover Aerosmith for our 5th project. We welcome two great local musicians; James (guitar) & Mike (vocals). Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE2I5K8JLFU


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

in a word.......Perfection!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Lincoln…sincere thanks for being willing to give this a listen and thanks for the post, hope all is well sir, dale.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's for sharing !!

That is just great !....nice being here !


Lou


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Fleetwood Mac
Boston
Eagles
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

Whatever order you like! Can't wait for the next series...


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Louis..sure appreciate you checking this out sir!

joyoldschool…we just shot 3 vids with a local bluegrass artist that we felt we needed to 'honor'. The next band will be Steely Dan - your suggestions are right where we are targeting - i feel like Petty and FM will be pretty soon and hopefully we will get to the Eagles and Boston as well. Thanks for the suggestions - greatly appreciated!

dale


----------

